# Recipe For German Potato Salad ?



## SOUTHERNCOOK1 (Mar 23, 2006)

hey y'all  .. i tried some hot german potato salad last night and it was very good.. anyone have an authentic recipe for this dish?
_Thanks... _


----------



## Poppinfresh (Mar 23, 2006)

I don't know if it's "authentic" but it's awful tasty and he calls it German..

(Recipe shamelessly taken from Bobby Flay)

3 pounds new potatoes 
1 yellow onion, quartered 
1/2 pound bacon, diced 
1 large red onion, diced 
3/4 cup cider vinegar 
1 tablespoon mustard seeds 
1/4 cup canola oil 
Salt and freshly ground pepper 
8 green onions, thinly sliced 
1/4 cup chopped fresh parsley leaves

Preheat the grill to high. Place potatoes in a large pot with the onion and cover with cold water. Cook, on the grates of the grill, or on a burner, until tender. Drain, discard the onion, and cut the potatoes into cubes when cool enough to handle. Place the potatoes in a large bowl and cover to keep warm. Place a large saute pan on the grates of the grill. Add the bacon and cook until crisp. Remove the bacon with a slotted spoon and drain on a paper towel-lined plate. Add the onions to the rendered bacon fat and cook until soft, about 3 to 4 minutes. Carefully add the vinegar and mustard seeds and cook for 2 more minutes. Whisk in the canola oil and season, to taste, with salt and pepper. Add the hot dressing to the potatoes and toss gently to coat. Fold in the green onions and parsley. Season again with salt and pepper, to taste.


----------



## SOUTHERNCOOK1 (Mar 24, 2006)

Thanks Poppinfresh !
I fixed that recipe last night (except for using mustard seeds).. it was very good ...have you tried this recipe before?
Thanks again....


----------



## Constance (Mar 24, 2006)

*Ruth's German Potato Salad*

My friend Ruth is Czeck, and she makes fabulous German Potato Salad. This is her recipe, handed down from her mother. 


Baked German Potato Salad


1 cup diced bacon
1 cup chopped celery
1 cup chopped onions
3 tbsp flour
1 tsp salt
1/2 tsp pepper
2/3 cup sugar (I use less)
2/3 cup cider vinegar
1-1/2 cups water
1/3 cup fresh chopped celery
2 tsp celery seed
2 quarts red potatoes, boiled, peeled (or not,)sliced 1/8 inch thick

Fry bacon, and save 1/4 cup grease. Add vegetable oil if necessary to make ¼ cup. Remove bacon and add onion and celery to oil.
Cook 3 minutes, add flour, salt and pepper and cook 2 min more. Then add
sugar, vinegar and water stir with whisk bring to a boil and cook 1 minute.
Add parsley, celery seed and reserved bacon and combine. Remove from heat.

Pre-heat oven to 375. Place potatoes in oiled 13x8x2 in casserole dish and pour dressing over all. Mix gently so potatoes don't break up. Bake 45
minutes, or until middle of casserole bubbles


----------



## In the Kitchen (Mar 24, 2006)

*Curious*

Whenever I taste someone else's German Potato Salad, the potatoes are very firm.  When I fix the same thing, I prefer the potatoes to be fairly soft.  Which one is correct?  The restaurant and store deli both have potatoes that are 'chewable'!  I am beginning to wonder if people don't know the difference or is that the way they are to be fixed?  Eating a potato on firm side makes me feel like they are still raw.  What are your thoughts?


----------



## Constance (Mar 24, 2006)

It all depends on how you like it, Kitchen. Like you, I prefer my potatoes cooked 
through, though not so much that they turn to mush. Ruth cooks her potatoes until soft, and so does my step-daughters German MIL.


----------



## Poppinfresh (Mar 24, 2006)

I like them to be firm enough to hold their shape as your handling them, mixing the other ingredients, scooping them to plate, sticking a fork through, etc...but I want them to essentially crumble when I bite down into em.  I don't like them hard.


----------



## cara (Mar 25, 2006)

I still wonder about "the" german potatoe salad... I know sooo many varieties...


----------



## cara (Mar 25, 2006)

okay... but I have some...

650 g firm cooking potatoes
cook for about 30min, peel and cut into slices. Add
20g onions, mashed
some salt, some pepper, nutmeg
45ml fruit vinegar
130ml veggie brooth
90ml oil
1 t mustard

top the potatoes with the sauce, let rest for about 10min then mix carefully.
top with chopped chives

******************

cook the potatoes in the skin, peel and douse (?) with brooth with blanched onions in it..
season with salt and pepper. You may add roasted bacon.
if you like, serve warm, otherwise let rest over night and add the following day:
Miracel Whip & Joghurt
pickled cucumbers, chopped apples and sausages and cubed hard noiled eggs..

*******************

colored potatoe salad

3oo g   cooked potaoes in the skin
   2      pickeld cucumbers
   1      apple
   2      tomatoes
   2      onions
   2      bellpepper

cut into pieces and mix.

sauce
   1      hardboiled egg (crush the eggyolk and add the cubed eggwhite to the salad)
   1/2   T mustard
   3      T Oil
   1      T vinegar
           salt and white pepper
   1/4   t sugar

for the decoration:
     1     hardboiled egg
     1     tomatoe
            parsley


----------



## Marishka_20 (Mar 25, 2006)

*One of many recipes*

I got this recipe out of my Better Homes and Gardens Cookbook.
*German-Style Potato Salad*:
1 1/4 pounds Red or White Potatos
4 slices Bacon
1/2 C chopped Onion(1 medium)
1 T All-Purpose Flour
1 T Sugar
1/2 Tsp Salt
1/2 Tsp Celery Seeds
1/2 Tsp Dry Mustard
1/8 to 1/4 Tsp Black Pepper
2/3 C Water
1/4 C Vinegar
Snipped Fresh Parsley(OPTIONAL)
In a medium saucepan place potatos and a small amount of water to cover and, if desired, 1/4 Tsp Salt. Bring to a boil; reduce heat. Simmer, covered, for 20 to 25 minutes or untill just tender.Drain well;cool slightly. Halve, peel, and cut potatos into 1/4-inch slices. Set aside.
For the dressing, in a large skillet cook bacon over medium heat till crisp. Remove bacon, reserving 2 T drippings in skillet. Drain bacon on paper towels.Crumble the bacon and set aside.
Add onion to the reserved drippings. Cook over medium heat till tender. Stir in the flour, sugar, the 1/2 Tsp salt, celery seed, dry mustard and pepper. Stir inthe 2/3 C water and vinegar. Cook and stir till thickened and bubbly. Gently stir in the potatoes and bacon. Cook stirring gently, for 1 to 2 minutes more till heated through. Transfer to a serving bowl. If desired, sprinkle with parsley. Makes 4-6 side-dish servings.


----------



## Marishka_20 (Mar 25, 2006)

*Or*

This recipe is out of one of my old German cook books.
KARTOFFELSALAT(Potato Salad)
6 Servings

1 C Sour Cream
1/2 C Mayonnaise
1 Onion, finely chopped
1 T Vinegar
1 T prepard Mustard
2-3 Tsp. Salt
1 Tsp. Sugar
1/8 Tsp. Black Pepper
2 Lbs. small White Potatos
1 small Cucumber, peeled and chopped
8 Radishes, sliced
2 Carrots, grated
2 hard-boiled Eggs, sliced
1 Tomato, sliced

Combine sour cream, mayonnaise, onion, vinegar, mustard, salt, sugar, and pepper; let stand 10-15 minutes. Cook unpeeled potatoes in boiling water till fork-tender about 20-25 minutes.Peel; Cut into thin slices. Combine potatoes, cucumber, radishes, and carrots in a large bowl. Add sour cream mixture; toss lightly. Garnish with eggs, tomato, and parsley. Salad may be served hot or cold.


----------



## In the Kitchen (Mar 28, 2006)

*favorite topic GERMAN potato salad*

we all love GERMAN potato salad.  Having so many varieties to pick from really is a gift.  Seems everyone goes to restaurant can't get GERMAN potato salad so guess who ge ts to fix it?  They also want potato pancakes.  Anyone care to share their recipe for them?  So amazing when you ask for one special thing and then receive everyone's version, just love it.  thanks


----------



## SOUTHERNCOOK1 (Mar 29, 2006)

Thanks Everyone For The Recipes.. I Have Added All Of Them To My Homemade Cookbook...


----------



## cara (Apr 2, 2006)

In the Kitchen said:
			
		

> They also want potato pancakes.  Anyone care to share their recipe for them?




I love them, too...  My Mom makes extraordinary ones.... 
I will open a new box for that when I have a bit more time.. so maybe tonight.. ;o)


----------

